
Unstoppable Domains - dsgriffin
https://unstoppabledomains.com/
======
edent
Unstoppable, unless you try to register "FederalReserve" or "BankOfEngland".

Unstoppable, unless you try to register in anything other than Latin script
(the rest of the world exists, you know!)

~~~
zzo38computer
Domain names have to be a subset of ASCII, so you have to use a Latin script.
However, you could use Punycode to represent non-ASCII Unicode characters, if
they do not somehow prohibit that, I suppose.

------
zzo38computer
Can it be used with email and NNTP and so on?

~~~
collision02
As far as I can see from the developer documentation [0], the domains resolve
to a set of blockchain addresses and some meta-information about the owner.
Using this for email would be non-trivial, especially considering it's an
alternate root and thus is not supported by any major email provider that I
know of.

[0]
[https://docs.unstoppabledomains.com/#tag/domain_name_resolut...](https://docs.unstoppabledomains.com/#tag/domain_name_resolution/paths/~1{domain}/get)

